# Chef kündigt nicht neue Arbeit anfangen?



## fidel321 (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

vllt. kann mir ja einer von euch helfen und kennt sich mit so Themen aus. Ich mache derzeit eine Ausbildung, nun gabs da paar Vorfälle die mir garnicht abgehen und mit dem Chef komm ich auch nicht mehr klar... die Ausbildung will ich dadurch auch nicht mehr machen bzw. macht mir keinen Spaß mehr wie ich mir den Beruf so vorgestellt habe. 1 Lj. Probezeit schon um.

 

Nun ich kann nicht kündigen meinerseits, da ich sonst einen hohen Betrag zurückzahlen muss weil ein Zusatzvertrag unterschrieben wurde. Nur wenn mein Chef mich selber kündigt muss ich nichts bezahlen.

 

Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob er mich fristlos kündigen tut oder einfach mal auf stur stellt. Ich gehe auch nicht mehr arbeiten/schule, will einfach nur das er mich kündigt. Habe schon einen Job gefunden bei dem ich bald anfange, kann ich das einfach so machen oder wird es da irgendwelche Probleme geben mit dem Staat oder so? Kenn mich da nicht so aus, weil die Kündigung von der Ausbildungsstelle habe ich noch keine und wenn ich dann einfach arbeiten gehen (Zeitarbeit) wird es da irgendwelche Probleme geben oder nicht?

Meinen Chef will ich nicht mehr sehen weil er ist knallhart und aggressiv drauf meistens.

 

Deswegen will ich einfach nur die kündigung haben weil mit dem reden bringt nichts und die Lust habe ich auch nicht mehr dazu. Mich interessiert nur ob es da vom Staat her irgendwelche Probleme geben könnte wenn ich jetzt einfach anfange irgendwo zu arbeiten obwohl er mir die Ausbildungsstelle noch nicht gekündigt hat? Weil ich muss dem neuen Arbeitgeber ja auch meine Sozialversicherungsnummer und so geben

 

Ich möchte bitte keine unnötigen Kommentare  oder Belehrungen dazu, weil es ist wirklich ein komischer fall und ich möchte die Ausbildung auch nicht mehr fortsetzen. Ich hoffe hier kennt sich jemand aus.

 

 

Danke.

 

 

MfG


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Januar 2015)

Du solltest dich mit dem Thema vertrauensvoll an einen Anwalt für Arbeitsrecht wenden und ihm um eine Rechtsberatung bitten. Das kostet in der Regel 50,- &#8364;. Wenn du dir das nicht leisten kannst, gibt es auch eine sogenannte "Rechtsberatungshilfe" oder du versuchst mal eins von den Jura-Foren im Internet.

 

Nach Hinweisen durch User und interner Besprechung, haben wir beschlossen, dass über das Thema gern diskutiert werden darf. Eine rechtsverbindliche Beratung kann hier aber nicht gewährleistet werden.

 

Bitte beachtet:

In Deutschland ist die außergerichtliche Rechtsberatung durch das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz gesetzlich reglementiert, das zum 1. Juli 2008 das Rechtsberatungsgesetz abgelöst hat. [...] *Wer unentgeltliche rechtliche Beratung* (Rechtsdienstleistungen) außerhalb familiärer, nachbarschaftlicher oder ähnlich enger persönlicher Beziehungen *erbringt, muss sicherstellen, dass die Rechtsdienstleistung durch eine Person, der die entgeltliche Erbringung dieser Rechtsdienstleistung erlaubt ist, *durch eine Person mit Befähigung zum Richteramt oder unter Anleitung einer solchen Person *erfolgt.*


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo Fidel,

 

ich frage mich erstmal wieso du EIN JAHR PROBEZEIT hattest..? Azubis dürfen maximal vier Monaten Probezeit unterliegen. Was soll das außerdem für ein "Zusatzvertrag" sein, den du unterschrieben hast und dann wohl einen "hohen Betrag" zuzahlen musst? Hast du Geld im Voraus bekommen oder was ist das für ein krummes Ding?

 

Ja, solltest du einfach einen neuen Beruf/eine neue Ausbildung anfangen, während du bei der IHK noch bei deinem aktuellen Arbeitgeber gemeldet bist, wird es auf jeden Fall Ärger geben  Zeitarbeit ist eh so eine Sache, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.

 

Hast du schon mal mit deinem Chef darüber gesprochen, dass du nicht mehr dort arbeiten/ausgebildet werden willst? Oder gehst du einfach stumpf nicht mehr zur Arbeit/Berufsschule? Es gibt so etwas wie einen Auflösungsvertrag für Auszubildene. Aber lies dich doch einfach mal hier durch, falls du in BWL in der Schule nicht aufgepasst haben solltest und scheinbar keine Ahnung von deinen Kündiungsrechten und -pflichten als Azubi hast. :>

 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Nexilein (23. Januar 2015)

Nicht mehr zur Arbeit zu gehen bis es sich von selbst erledigt, klingt auf jeden Fall nicht nach einem tollen Plan.

 

Im Grunde hast du drei Möglichkeiten (siehe Link von Patiekrice):


Der normale Weg wäre eine Ordentliche Kündigung; wäre da nicht dein mysteriöser "Zusatzvertrag". Da ist Rechtsberatung angesagt.
Vielleicht rechtfertigen die "paar Vorfälle" eine fristlose Kündigung. Auch hier ist Rechtsberatung angesagt.
Für einen Auflösungsvertrag brauchst du wahrscheinlich keine Rechtsberatung, musst aber mit deinem Chef reden.
Wenn du jetzt schon eine Weile nicht mehr arbeiten warst, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall den Weg über die Rechtsberatung nehmen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Januar 2015)

Dieser "Zusatzvertrag" ist ansich nichts ungewöhnliches, wird oft beim dualem Studium verwendet. Der Arbeitgeber kommt in diesem Fall für viele Kosten auf, bindet aber dafür den "Azubi" nach der Ausbildung für x Jahre an den Betrieb. Möchte derjenige innerhalb dieser x Jahre die Firma wechseln kann er sich selber "freikaufen" oder wenn man Glück hat zahlt der Betrieb in den er dann wechseln möchte die Ablöse.

Wobei das in diesem Fall ja hinfällig wäre, abgesehn von den bisher entstandenen kosten.

 

Da aber keiner den Vertrag genau kennt den du unterschrieben hast, wende dich am besten an die BMAS (Arbeitsrecht-Hotline: 030 221 911 004). Die können dir aufjedenfall ein paar Tipps geben.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dürfen die aber auch keine richtige Rechtsberatung in speziellen Fällen machen sondern nur Tipps geben. Bei meinem letzten Arbeitgeber hat zum Glück die ver.di den Rechtsstreit übernommen.


----------



## Gundel1975 (14. Februar 2017)

Auf jeden Fall einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten. Das mit dem Zusatzvertrag und der Geldrückzahlung hört sich definitiv sittenwidrig an!!!!


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2017)

Auf jeden Fall einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten. Das mit dem Zusatzvertrag und der Geldrückzahlung hört sich definitiv sittenwidrig an!!!!

 

Olla,

 

achte doch mal bitte auf das Datum und letzten Antworten deiner zuletzt aufgesuchten Threads. Die meisten Themen sind schon seit Jahren durch und die Betroffenen werden das vermutlich nicht mehr lesen.

Thread-Nekromantie ist eher ungünstig. 

 

Vielen Dank für dein Verständnis


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2017)

Thread-Nekro.....

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

